# Dog friendly hotels near Perpignan



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

We are driving from UK to Spain in August. Have two Golden Retrievers and plan to stop overnight around Perpignan area.

Does anybody know of any dog friendly hotels around here?

Thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

These are advertised as being 'pet friendly' but I'd ring and double check just to make sure!

Pet Friendly Perpignan Hotels & Guest House Accommodations -

Bestwestern.com, the World's Largest Hotel Chain

Comfort Inn Perpignan - Perpignan France Hotels - AllStays

Dolly


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

barneysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are driving from UK to Spain in August. Have two Golden Retrievers and plan to stop overnight around Perpignan area.
> 
> ...


Why not just drive around and look for one with loads of lamp posts outside , with a little bit of grass .


----------



## Enij (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

We use Ibis or Etap hotels , even when my husband can claim business expenses. They are clean cheap, very dog friendly to the extent that in most of them; if the animal is quiet, it can come into the dining room with you. ( We have an enthusiastically friendly Ridgeback who thinks we travel around solely so that she can hold court in these placess). The best thing about them is that they are everywhere.


----------



## Joan101 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am hoping to stay overnight in Perpignan with my 2 Dalmatians. Did you find a good hotel and would you let me know where.


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Joan101 said:


> I am hoping to stay overnight in Perpignan with my 2 Dalmatians. Did you find a good hotel and would you let me know where.


I can't remember where we stayed now but I think it was an Etap near Perpignan.

It was VERY basic, and nobody was there when we checked in, you do it by machine, so we just took the dogs straight to the room and didn't have any problems.

I have just checked Etap website and it says one pet per room, not sure if this is a new rule or not, we had 3 kids and 2 dogs in one room - thank god it was only for one night!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

barneysmum said:


> I can't remember where we stayed now but I think it was an Etap near Perpignan.
> 
> It was VERY basic, and nobody was there when we checked in, you do it by machine, so we just took the dogs straight to the room and didn't have any problems.
> 
> I have just checked Etap website and it says one pet per room, not sure if this is a new rule or not, we had 3 kids and 2 dogs in one room - thank god it was only for one night!


We used the Ibis just off the main road at Perpignan Dogs even allowed in the resturant


----------



## Joan101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mame said:


> We used the Ibis just off the main road at Perpignan Dogs even allowed in the resturant


I have booked the Ibis at Perpignan, thanks for the advice.
Joan


----------

